# [H]HUGE VC Army, Dwarfs, BT, WE [W]$$, BA, Bugs, GK



## Lubacca (Sep 4, 2011)

I have the following available:

VC Army (150 obo)
130 Skeletons (painted)
20 Grave Guard (painted)
20 Crypt Ghouls (Bare)
32 Zombies (2 Bare)
6 Fel Bats (painted)
5 Dire Wolves (primed)
2 Bat Swarm (painted)
1 Spirit Host
2 OOP Cairn Wariths (One primed/one Bare)
Winged Vampire (Bare)

























Wood Elves (75 obo)
1 Battalion
1 Tree man (Painted)
1 Lord with Sword (painted)
6 Wood Elf Waywatchers

































Warriors of Chaos (40 obo)
10 Warriors
10 Riders
Various bits









Dwarfs (20 obo)
Box of Warriors missing two warriors
Metal figures









Black Templar:
Sword Brethren (Primed, no back packs) 20 obo








High Marshall (metal, primed) Not pictured 15 obo

Want:
Paypal is king
Grey Knights (Dread, Draigo, Coteaz)
Tyranids (Guants, Gants, Raveners, Hive Guard)
BA (Sanger, Stormraven) 
Terrain 
Carry Case/Foam Trays


----------

